# Admin jobs for women in RAK



## chellyjellybaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi,

I am moving to RAk in August. My husband to be has a job as a teacher in RAK. Iam looking for a job in Administration, PA or Human resources.

Could any one give me an idea of approximately how much I could expect as a salary per annum?

We are trying to calculate our expenses about exactly how much we could have left over each month.

Any help or advice would be really appreciated

Chellyjellybaby


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

If accommodation is provided by the company:

All amount is for a family of two individual with one child for two bedroom apprtament:
Elerticty & Water : AED 450 
Telephone : AED 700 ( Includes international calls)
Cell phone : AED 500
Car Installment : AED 1750
Monthly grocery ( includes gas): AED 4,000




It does not include tution, school fees, clothing. medical and any other emergencies.

Thanks 







chellyjellybaby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to RAk in August. My husband to be has a job as a teacher in RAK. Iam looking for a job in Administration, PA or Human resources.
> 
> ...


----------



## chellyjellybaby (Mar 7, 2009)

My Husband to be he having the accommodation, and utility bills provided for the 2 of us in his job package?

So is it more like that i will have allowances like you have stated above rather than having a fixed salary so that i can spend the money on what we need?

Many thanks


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Usually in UAE you will get the full salary , bifurcation of salaries are for internal purposes only.

For exmaple if month salary is AED 10,000/per month and bifurcated into:

Basic Salary AED 5000
Tranportation Allowance AED 2,000
Education Allowance AED 1,000
Communication Allowance AED 1,000
Special Allowance AED 500
Utility Allowance AED 500

Total AED 10,000

at the end of the month you will get full AED 10,000 and its upto you how much you spend in what category.

Cheers!



chellyjellybaby said:


> My Husband to be he having the accommodation, and utility bills provided for the 2 of us in his job package?
> 
> So is it more like that i will have allowances like you have stated above rather than having a fixed salary so that i can spend the money on what we need?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## chellyjellybaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Brillant, thanks for your help.

Would the going salary be around 10,000AED for some one in admin job?

is there any large companies to work for in RaK or ones that have a good reputation to work for?

Cheers


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

chellyjellybaby said:


> Brillant, thanks for your help.
> 
> Would the going salary be around 10,000AED for some one in admin job?
> 
> ...


Salary I cant comment , you will get more or less depending on your experience , qualification , role of prospective job etc etc.

Yes, there are numerous large companies in RAK , some are 

RAK Ceramics - World largest Ceramic producer
Stephen Rock- One of the world largest quarry 
RAKIA- Ras Al Khaimah Investment Authority ( Authority itself and also having more than 500 companies in zones )
Banks
Construction companies
Massafi- Gulf largest water bottling plant
etc etc 


Best of Luck!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

so much spam in this forum lately...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If posters report spammers or unsuitable posts they can be picked up quicker and deleted.


----------

